
Byte Magazine Volume 20 Number 09: 20 Years - ReadToLearn
https://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-1995-09
======
ctdonath
And to think that issue is almost 20 years old...and I remember it, almost
every article and ad.

------
cschmidt
I just checked, and Jerry Pournelle is still around:

[http://www.jerrypournelle.com/chaosmanor/](http://www.jerrypournelle.com/chaosmanor/)

All those columns about him messing around to get his machines to work.

------
iolothebard
Why is this posted?

Here's PC Magazine from 1980s to 2000s.

[http://books.google.com/books/about/PC_Mag.html?id=w_OhaFDeP...](http://books.google.com/books/about/PC_Mag.html?id=w_OhaFDePS4C)

~~~
pkaye
Maybe something related to Windows 95?

------
RexRollman
I miss you Byte Magazine. You were great.

